

Show HN: Nexusfuse – Social Data Tracking #TheOpen $AAPL $GOOG - noso
https://nexusfuse.com/

======
noso
To see $AAPL and $GOOG use this link:
[https://nexusfuse.com/wbb.html#HomePlace:FINANCE!TECH!-1](https://nexusfuse.com/wbb.html#HomePlace:FINANCE!TECH!-1)

